# RFR - Rafaella Resources



## System (16 March 2018)

Rafaella Resources is a junior exploration company with a conditional right to acquire one mineral exploration project located in Yukon Territory, Canada (McCleery Project) and a 100% interest in one mineral exploration project located in Western Australia (Sandstone Project).

The McCleery Project consists of 42 granted mineral claims covering ~9 km² in the Yukon
Territory, Canada, prospective for cobalt and copper. The Sandstone Project consists of one granted exploration licence and one tenement application with respect to land near Meekatharra in Western Australia, prospective for gold. 

It is anticipated that RFR will list on the ASX during April 2018.

https://www.rafaellaresources.com.au


----------



## frugal.rock (20 October 2020)

Booyah.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 January 2022)

System said:


> Rafaella Resources is a junior exploration company with a conditional right to acquire one mineral exploration project located in Yukon Territory, Canada (McCleery Project) and a 100% interest in one mineral exploration project located in Western Australia (Sandstone Project).



Focus seems to have shifted. Still got the Yukon project and picked up further Quebec leases (Midrim and Laforce) for Cu-Ni-PGE.

And the Santa Comba tungsten and tin project in NW Spain is advancing:

Continued to progress the feasibility study with significant ongoing metallurgical test work to finalise the process flow sheet. 
 Production from underground ore at pilot plant continues with geological modelling of underground resource underway.
Rafaella Resources is _playing a leading role in the consolidation of the tin/tungsten market in the Iberian Peninsula having made three strategic acquisitions over the past two months. The acquisitions in Spain and Portugal are located in the same geological belt as Santa Comba, the Company’s flagship project in Galicia, NW Spain. As a result Rafaella has significantly bolstered its long-term goal of being a major supplier of the critically listed metal of tungsten to Europe and North America. Both tungsten and tin have attracted significant price rises over the past 12 months on the back of supply concerns and diminishing global stockpiles_.

Rafaella’s cash position as at 31 December 2021 was $0.990m.  

Expect a trip to the placement market soon.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 February 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Rafaella’s cash position as at 31 December 2021 was $0.990m.
> 
> Expect a ... placement ... soon.



Up 10% today ..... was going to tip this because they're hitting the circuit soon, but it was screaming '_send more cash_'


> On Wednesday, 02 February, Rafaella’s Managing Director, Steven Turner, will be providing a *briefing *on the Company’s significant progress during the December quarter in advancing its consolidation strategy for the tungsten and tin industry in the Iberian Peninsula as well as plans for 2022.





> The briefing will commence at 4.00 pm (AEDT). All are welcome to attend, with registration via the link below:


----------



## frugal.rock (13 September 2022)

Back trading today.


----------



## barney (14 September 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Back trading today.




$15 mill market cap with +$2 mill in cash after recent cap raise ....... 

1st bounce off the lows is generally not sustained but where there is life there is hope.  You holding or perusing/considering Rock?


----------



## frugal.rock (15 September 2022)

Not holding, not interested particularly B.
A surface scratch indicates it's a bit murky for my liking.

For starters, take $0.4 million Canadian off your cash held figure or have you factored that in?
Secondly, they can't mention "battery minerals" enough and the project they are buying is "transformational".
Further, the copper and nickel grades don't float my boat either... 
Chart action may be an exit PD, only time will tell I feel.


----------



## barney (15 September 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> A surface scratch indicates it's a bit murky for my liking.




Thought similar. Don't like first moves off lows unless I have been accumulating prior for other reasons.  Only noticed it cause it came up in a Speccy scan I did earlier.  That 2nd one I put in the Canker Thread might have some potential though?  Cheers.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 October 2022)

Although this chart looks good from here, I still am unsure of the rest of it.
I don't survive on charts alone.


----------

